# Arizona police officer asked not to wear uniform at daughter’s school



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Arizona police officer asked not to wear uniform at daughter's school*

Published October 03, 2013
FoxNews.com
A police officer who dropped off his daughter at her Phoenix elementary school was asked by the school's principal not to wear his uniform to the school because other parents were concerned that he was carrying a gun, MyFoxPhoenix.com reported.
Scott Urkov is a police officer for the Coolidge Police Department. The department told him not to comment to media inquiries, but immediately after he received the no-uniform request, he posted on Facebook.
"Nothing like your kids school calling and asking if I could not come to pick up my daughter in uniform cause parents were concerned when their kids came home telling them there was a man at school with a gun, " he posted. "Are you freaking kidding me?"
His daughter attends Entz Elementary School, which is in the Mesa Unified School District.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/10/0...niform-at-daughters-school/?intcmp=latestnews


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

When somebody shoots the place up, they will sue him because he wasn't armed.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Reminds me of the time I got a call to a disturbance at a small hospital that specialized in detox for people with drug/alcohol issues... The nurse on the front desk said two of the patients were fighting. I began to move torward the altercation when the nurse said "You can't bring your gun in here... it's against policy"

Me: "I can't bring my firearm in the hospital"
Nurse: "Nope"
Me: "Then you handle the fight" I turned around and began to walk out.
Nurse: "You're leaving!!"
Me: "Yup"

The next morning my Chief got an email from the clinical director at the hospital- Policy changed to allow the police to bring their firearms into the hospital.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

In Arizona of all places too?? I guess every state has it's moments. Does the schools DARE officer have to lock their weapon up before entering school premises as well?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm offended when children bring their idiot pets...er parents to school but do *I* get a say, NOPE!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> "Nothing like your kids school calling and asking if I could not come to pick up my daughter in uniform cause parents were concerned when their kids came home telling them there was a man at school with a gun, " he posted. "Are you freaking kidding me?"


I would have told the principal, I'm not a "man with a gun", but a man who would lay down his life to protect your children and do everything in his power, including using lethal force, to stop evil people from entering you school. That's what us police officers do...its kind of a shame I have to explain that to a so-called "educator".


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

The sheep wanting to corral the sheepdogs this the World we live on! We stop been the land of the free and the home of the brave. To the land of the hand out and the home of the free loader. DISGUSTING!


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

They might want to be more concerned with educating the kids properly than whether or not Suzie's daddy the police man has a gun. Anyone want to wager that the concerned parents are either a.) in a gang, b.) the girlfriend of a baby daddy in a gang, c.) illegal d.) illegal and in a gang, or e.) any combination of the above AND in possession of their own gun which just happens to be illegal.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

http://now.msn.com/scott-urkov-arizona-police-officer-asked-not-to-wear-uniform-to-daughters-school

Apparently they've never heard of the Officer Friendly program in Arizona. When Scott Urkov got a call from officials at Entz Elementary School in Mesa, it wasn't to summon him for a meeting with his daughter's teacher. It was to ask the officer on the Coolidge police force if he'd please wear civilian clothes when dropping her off in the morning, as some parents were alarmed their children had come home talking about a gun-packing cop


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Thus has already been posted. 
See other thread 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Original thread moved to Politics & Law Enforcement and threads merged.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

I got stuck working late and I had to go to my kids school in full uniform to meet with his teacher and they made me sign in at the front desk because "thats policy". Like they didn't know exactly who I am in full uniform.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

What a complete tool, doesnt he know EVEN the Dear Leader now agrees with LEOs at schools. That school was basically getting a free service by that LEO being there armed everyday.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a LEO friend taking classes at Middlesex. They told him he can't bring his gun to class, but he can keep it in the car. And he's allowed to park in the visitors parking right up front, rather than the distant satellite lot. He considers that a win.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

BRION24 said:


> I got stuck working late and I had to go to my kids school in full uniform to meet with his teacher and they made me sign in at the front desk because "thats policy". Like they didn't know exactly who I am in full uniform.


B- I'll give you one better... About 3 years ago the teacher of my 4th grader ASKED me to come speak to the students about being a police officer and ASKED me to come in full uniform. When I got to the school the secretary said I had to sign in AND wear a bright orange sticky tag on my shirt lapel telling everyone where I was going....

I swear common sense has flown out the window in public schools...


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Duff112 said:


> When I got to the school the secretary said I had to sign in AND wear a bright orange sticky tag on my shirt lapel telling everyone where I was going....


Orange tag? How festive ... I wonder what they would do if you would go to a different classroom, not the one written on the orange tag ... call the police perhaps


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Some of the nurses in Boston years ago weren't much better.

Trying to tell you no guns in the hospital even with some of the worst inmates in the state.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I have no issue with the whole 'signing in' thing. Sure, there are plenty of instances where it's a bit silly, but what the hell, it's not doing any harm to sign in and it clearly demonstrates that you, as a police officer (sworn to uphold the rule of law), are complying with the rules. On their side, The argument could also be used that, IF something DID happen, they'd know just where to find the cop in the building.

The orange sticker is a bit silly. It's like the departments where the officer is made to wear his name/ID all the time. "Ah, you can see who I am, right? No doubts and if I WERE a terrorist in a stolen uniform, don't you think I'd have gotten a fake ID also?"


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hush said:


> I have a LEO friend taking classes at Middlesex. They told him he can't bring his gun to class, but he can keep it in the car. And he's allowed to park in the visitors parking right up front, rather than the distant satellite lot. He considers that a win.


Leaving a gun in the car is pretty normal down here, but if thought it was a capital offense up there. Does he have some kind of gun safe?

USM C-4

From the Hub City of the South

============================
"Some day I'm going to put a sword through your eye and out the back of your skull." - Arya Stark

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

FUCKING SHEEP!!!!!! They are too dumb to know that they are dumb



Kilvinsky said:


> The orange sticker is a bit silly. It's like the departments where the officer is made to wear his name/ID all the time. "Ah, you can see who I am, right? No doubts and if I WERE a terrorist in a stolen uniform, don't you think I'd have gotten a _fake ID also_?"


Hmm, fake ID, now that's a tricky one


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

I would laugh in the face of anyone who told me to lock my gun in my cruiser at a school.

Hell we carry even when we are doing gun safety classes for elementary school students.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

USM C-4 said:


> Leaving a gun in the car is pretty normal down here, but if thought it was a capital offense up there. Does he have some kind of gun safe?
> 
> USM C-4
> 
> ...


From what i understood years ago leaving a gun in the car was a big "no-no" , However lately have seen some guys using safes in their own personal vehicles .

Don't know about other departments, but if we left a gun in a department vehicle and it gets stolen = automatic termination.

Leave it in your personal vehicle without being properly secured and stolen ? Most likely loss of gun license


----------

